# Looking for Job in Travel/Tourism Industry



## nandana (Aug 22, 2016)

Hi All..
I am from India, working as a Manager at Visa department in a Travel Agency for the last 10 years. I would like to work in Australia. I am trying to do migration programme unfortunately my job is not in SOL list. My friends advised me that if I get a Sponsorship from Australia I can able to do job there. Is it possible to get a sponsorship from Australia. Anyone who help me to get a Sponsorship from Australia.

Hope I get the reply soon

Cheers..


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Our travel agencies don't have visa departments - probably because alot of countries we don't need visa's for.

In regards to travel agents it is not likely you would get sponsored. They need to prove that they can't get an Australian to do the job which is different considering each time flight centre advertises they get 2,000 or more applications.


----------



## nandana (Aug 22, 2016)

Thanks alot Mish for the valuable reply.


----------

